# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Expaten haben ein geistiges Manko
Diese Aussage liest man öfters in Thaiforen und bekommt sie auch schon mal in der Heimat an Kopf geworfen.

Also ich bin der Meinung, dass man schon ein wenig anders sein muss, wenn man den Mut hat alles hinter sich zu lassen um neu zu beginnen.

Ob man dieses Anderssein als Klatsche oder sonst was bezeichnet liegt wohl eher an der Sichtweise des Daheimgebliebenen, als vom Betroffenen selbst.

Denn oftmals ist es so, dass gerade die, welche am lautesten verurteilen, ohne fremde Hilfe selbst nichts mehr auf die Reihe bekommen. Derren Auskuckj bildet die Glotze und endet dann im realen Leben am Zaun des Scherbergartens.

Ich habe Verständnis, dass da miese Stimmung und vor allem Neid aufkommt. Deshalb sollen die mosern, welche das brauchen. Derweilen mach ich mir mit Klatsche am Kopf ein geiles Leben.

 :aetsch:

----------

Kann man solche "Aussagen" über Expats ernst nehmen?
Wohl kaum. Da viel zu verallgemeinernd.
Die, die eine "an der Klatsche" haben, findet man überall.

----------


## Hua Hin

> Ich habe Verständnis, dass da miese Stimmung und vor allem Neid aufkommt.


Also ich sehe diese sogenannte Neiddiskussion überhaupt nicht.
Schliesslich gehen gerade die Expats das Risiko eines fehlenden sozialen Netzes, eventueller ungenügender Altersversorgung oder mangelndem Versicherungsschutzes, gerade im Gesundheitswesen ein.
Ich denke gerade die Leute, die jeden Tag vor der Kiste hocken, würden
am wenigsten dieses Risiko eingehen und haben demzufolge überhaupt
keinen Grund oder Anrecht, neidisch zu sein.
Jedenfalls kann ich in meinem Bekanntenkreis nicht den geringsten Ansatz von Neid erkennen, eher vorsichtige Andeutungen, ob ich jetzt
verrückt geworden bin.
Dass jeder plötzlich neugierig ist und mich auf jeden Fall besuchen will,
ist wieder ein anderes Thema.

Gruss Alex

----------

Hi Alex

Den Unterschied zwischen besuchen wollen und besuchen kommen wirste auch noch kennenlernen.   ::

----------


## Hua Hin

Hi Phommel, 

mittlerweile haben schon so viele zugesagt, dass ich überhaupt nicht
böse wäre, wenn nich`mal die Hälfte kommen würden.

Will ja schliesslich das ganze Jahr nicht nur den Reiseführer spielen. :aetsch: 

Gruss Alex

----------


## schiene

Habe in LOS schon einige Aussteiger kennengelert und mußte feststellen es besteht kein  Unterschied zu Deutschland.Die, die das Maul am weitesten aufreißen und meinen sie wären die Größten sind im wahren Leben Looser.Ich habe,ich bin und alle anderen sind doof.Wie oft hab ich solche Sprüche schon vernommen und im nachhinein sind es oftmals Leute die in Abhängikeit von Thais leben und selbst eigentlich nix mehr groß haben.Nach Germany wollen sie auch nicht zurück da sie hier ja auch schon Versager waren.Das ist aber nicht nur in Thailand so, sondern Weltweit.
mfG schiene

----------


## Hua Hin

> Wie oft hab ich solche Sprüche schon vernommen und im nachhinein sind es oftmals Leute *die in Abhängikeit von Thais leben* und selbst eigentlich nix mehr groß haben.


Hi Schiene,
wie seht denn so eine Abhängigkeit im Detail aus?
Kann mir jetzt nicht vorstellen, dass die Mia den Farang-Ehemann
durchfüttert.  ::  

Würde mich aber gerne täuschen. :aetsch:

Gruss Alex

----------

Für manche ist man halt schon Hansel oder eben ein Abhängiger, wenn man kein interesse daran hat auf Fremdkopulationsquote zu kommen.



Gibt halt immer noch solche, die bloss darin ein erfülltes Leben sehen. 


Mir ist das eigentlich egal - nur sollten sie nicht dauernd in ihrem Prolethentum die anderen blöde anmachen, welchen eine solche Lebensart nicht zusagt.


nachträglich von mir editiert

Gruss Phommel

----------


## Hua Hin

Ist denn dieses Wort "FFQ" ein offizieller Bewertungsmassstab aus dem 
farangschem Proletariat?

...oder entspringt das der Phommelschen Phantasie? :aetsch:

----------

> Ist denn dieses Wort "FFQ" ein offizieller Bewertungsmassstab aus dem 
> farangschem Proletariat?
> 
> ...oder entspringt das der Phommelschen Phantasie? :aetsch:



....nein, nur manchmal bricht das Vorum-Vokabular aus ihm heraus; da kann er nichts dran machen, das hat er dort gelernt. Ansonsten ist er aber größtenteils normal.  ::  

Walter

----------


## odd

Schade, dass bei Isaanessen immer gleich an Insekten und Getier einem in den Sinn kommt.

Es existieren mehrere Isaankuechen z.B. in Surat. Diese sind meistens rappenvoll, aber nicht von Isaanern.

Erfahrungsmaessig hatte ich am besten im Isaan gegessen. OK nicht unbedingt in den abgelegenen Doerfern. Wuerzig deftig, nach 10 Bier und einem guten Padgrapau, war ich vollkommen nuechtern.

----------

> Es existieren mehrere Isaankuechen z.B. in Surat. Diese sind meistens rappenvoll, aber nicht von Isaanern.


,,,vielleicht weil es so preiswert ist ?

----------


## odd

Was ist preisguenstig? 

Kann mich noch an 2005 erinnern. Wurden hier nicht 2.000 Kuechen landesweit fuer 10bht der Teller eingerichtet/ins Leben gerufen?

Hatte einmal das Vergnuegen in diesem Projektrestaurant(Garkueche) zu essen. Muss nicht an der Tagesordnung sein.

Nein diese Restaurants sind gut besucht, normale Preise ca. 30 bht der Teller (das Gericht). Nur eben Isaanessen, welches im uebrigen Umland fast nicht anzutreffen ist. (Zur Info: Keine Insekten oder Amphibien)

----------


## guenny

> Du hattest schon verstanden, dass das Schaudern über den Stinkefisch nicht von mir kam? 
> Dafür wir durchaus auch mal Käse gegessen.


Chak, klar, hatte ich verstanden.
Ich esse das Zeug auch nicht und finde auch dass es nicht sehr angenehm riecht. Das Beispiel zeigte eigentlcih nur, dass wir alle - egal welche Nation und welche Person - in irgendeiner Form vorgeprägt sind und diese Gewohnheiten bzw. Prägung nicht ohne weiteres ablegen können.
Im übrigen ist es wirklich so, dass die Isaan-Küche weitaus mehr und bessere Köstlichkeiten zu bieten hat als Pla Ra, Insekten und Ratten. Diese "Vor"urteile stimmen in etwa so wie die bei uns, dass alle Bayern jodeln, alle Blondinen doof und alle Ostfriesen dumm sind.
Phommel, ja, diese Küche ist preiswert. Ich habe da schon Suppen gegessen, oder Reisgerichte, excellent und spottbillig zugleich. Nicht alles was preiswert oder für uns billig ist ist gleichbedeutend mit schlecht.

----------

Wer behauptet, dass PlaRa nur im Isaan gegessen wird, 
hat von der aktuellen Entwicklung in der Thaikueche keine Ahnung.

PlaRa hat inzwischen Bangkok erobert und erfreut sich zunehmender Beliebtheit auch im 
ausserlaotischen Bereich Thailands.

Ich hab es selbst mehrfach im SomTamm probiert und ich muss sagen, es ist nicht mein 
Geschmack, ich bevorzuge SomTamm Thai. 
Da ich aber auch kein Nutella mag, ist mein Geschmack nicht repräsentativ. 

Aber ekelhaft ist der Geruch und Geschmack von PlaRa auf keinen Fall.

----------

So richtig stinken tut es ja erst, wenn die Reststoffe den Verdauungstrakt wieder verlassen.

Jemand hat mal geschrieben: Wenn so eine Isaanerin scheissen war, hatte er 'ne Woche keine Mücken mehr auf'm Häusschen.....alle Tod - besser als Baygon.

----------


## Samuianer

> Ich hab mir getz nich die Muehe gemacht, das alles durchzulesen, aber welcher Vollidiot bezeichnet denn den Isaan als Reiskammer?


ICH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 ::  

 Danke fuer das wertvolle praedikat!   ::  

Aber mit Sicherheit in einer genauso unbedachten Minute herausgebruellt, wie meine unbedachte _Ueberheblichkeit_ den Isaan als "Reiskammer" zu bezeichnen!

Nun, hoechst interessant ist allerdings der Umstand was diese Bemerkung fuer Wellen aufwirft.....  ::  

.....Vor-Urteil betreffend: Pla Ra stinkt! Auch Trockenfisch der nochmal in die Pfanne kommt.... ebenfalls dieser Pla Som, sowie Boo Dam, milchsauer vergorene Flusskrebse, die milchsauer vergorenen Bambusschosse - Nor Mai... so eben auch Sauermilchkaese und div. andere Kaesesorten, das stimmt durchaus!

Nur macht das den Pla Raa damit auch nicht zu einem Duftfisch!

Wer das gern mag - Bitte! Ich bin davon ueberzeugt dass dieses Zeug wie Erbrochenes stinkt!

Ich wage mich mal so weit vor und behaupte mal das Pla Raa tatsaechlich abartig ist!
Denn nicht ausreichend sauber hergestellt/gehalten und nicht ausreichend erhitzt, holt Mensch sich all zu leicht den Fischbandwurm... von diesem Zeug.

Delikatesse? hmmmm fuer Viele bestimmt... nur eben wohl aus der Not geboren, einmal gefangenen Fisch da "Oben", irgendwie haltbar zu machen!

Wenn ich mir ein Som-Tam zubereiten lasse - dann besteh ich drauf das ein anderer Moerser benutzt, oder der benutzte ausgewaschen wird!

Thais die Pla Raa nicht abkoennen, uebrigens auch!  

Inder z.B., wo die Armut ebenfalls recht gross ist und noch bis in die 60ger hinein Hungersnoete herrschten, essen nix derartiges - da sind viele halt Vegetarier!

Also ist der Umstand der Armut kein unabdingbarer Zwang alles in den Mund zu stecken, was irgendwie essbar ist - das ist schon etwas Sonderbares....Singvoegel, Voegel generell, Katzen, Hunde...klar besteht kein bemerkenswerter Unterschied zum Schwein, Huhn, Schaf, Ziege oder Kuh - nur wenn es mal das eigene Haustier erwischt....  ::  


So Ring frei!....... ::

----------

> ... nur eben wohl aus der Not geboren einmal gefangenen Fisch da "Oben" irgendwie haltbar zu machen!


So sehe ich das auch. 

Wenn man die jungen Thais ankuckt, die nicht mehr in eine Armut hinein geboren wurden - die essen doch praktisch durchs Band kaum mehr das Fliegenschwärme anziehende Zeugs.

Im übrigen sind Fliegen Gesundheitspolizisten, die die Natur hervorgebracht hat um  Verwesendes / Krankheitbringendes zu eliminieren.  En Guete.


 ::

----------


## Rawaii

Fliegen sind auch krankheitsüberträger, das darfst du nicht vergessen...

----------


## odd

So schlimm ist doch Plara auch wieder nicht. 

Hatte ein schoenes Erlebnis. Vor ca. 10 Jahren nach einem Einkauf im Asialaden. Zu Hause angekommen verstaute ich den Einkauf und ein Glaeschen mit undefinierbaren Inhalt kam zum Vorschein. Ich oeffnte das Glas und mich haute es erst einmal um. Richtig ekelig. Fuer mich war der Fall klar. Das Zeug (Inhalt) musste verdorben sein. (Schade hatte 3 DM gekostet) Und ab in den Muell. Als meine damalige Frau dies erfuhr hing der Haussegen fuer ein paar Tage erst einmal schief.

Somtam Plara dagegen ist sehr schmackhaft. Von dem Gestank ist nichts zu erkennen (erdommen); aber geschmacklich 1a.

----------

> Wer behauptet, dass PlaRa nur im Isaan gegessen wird, 
> hat von der aktuellen Entwicklung in der Thaikueche keine Ahnung.
> 
> PlaRa hat inzwischen Bangkok erobert und erfreut sich zunehmender Beliebtheit auch im 
> ausserlaotischen Bereich Thailands.


Klar, es leben ja auch mindestens drei bis fünf Millionen Isaaner in Bangkok. 

Es ist mir durchaus bewusst, dass Isaanküche auch bei Bangkok-Thais Freunde gefunden hat, schließlich wurde mir erst jüngst Nam Tok Muu zubereitet, aber eben nur bestimmte Gerichte. Insofern fürchte ich, du hast dich eher als ahnungslos gezeigt.

----------

> Ich wage mich mal so weit vor und behaupte mal das Pla Raa tatsaechlich abartig ist!
> hehehe:


Dieses "fermentieren" ist nicht isaanspezifisch sondern auch in Europa weit verbreitet.

In Schweden z.B. gibt es auch fermentierten Fisch, mir faellt der Name jetzt nicht ein, 
aber Sardellen(Anchovis) kennt doch jeder, oder?

Mir schmeckt eigentlich ne Pizza nur, wenn Sardellen drauf sind.

----------

> .....Es ist mir durchaus bewusst, dass Isaanküche auch bei Bangkok-Thais Freunde gefunden hat, schließlich wurde mir erst jüngst Nam Tok Muu zubereitet, aber eben nur bestimmte Gerichte. Insofern fürchte ich, du hast dich eher als ahnungslos gezeigt.


Naja da hast du halt Recht, ich kann ja nicht ahnen, dass du inzwischen so fortgeschritten bist.

----------

Warum soll ich sowas überhaupt fressen wo ich mir womöglich die Gesundheit mit verderbe, wenn ich mir es leisten kann Qualitätsprodukte zu mir zu nehmen ?

Ist das ein Drang thailändischer zu wirken? Die Hoffnung im Kreise der Thais durch solche Aktionen aufgenommen zu werden? Raplaa das borgische Isaanessen zur Asimilation? 

Oder ist es einfach nur wie im Dschungelcamp: "it's showtime, baby"?

----------


## guenny

Stefan, ich habe mich bisher ebenfalls schlicht geweigert, das Zeug zu essen.
Gesundheitsschädlich ist es durch den Fermentationsprozess sicher nicht. ISt einfach eine Frage des persönlcihen Geschmacks. Ich mag zum Beispiel auch keine Austern, andere geben dafür viel Geld aus.
Über Geschmack lässt sich einfach nicht streiten.

----------

> Gesundheitsschädlich ist es durch den Fermentationsprozess sicher nicht


Na so bedenklos ist es nun auch wieder nicht, wie aus dem Post von Samuianer erfahren konntest. Und wie es um die Sauberkeit in solchen thailändischen Restaurants, in dennen dies Angeboten wird, bestellt ist, wissen wir wohl alle.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Was die Sauberkeit angeht, ich glaube da darf man nicht (immer) so genau hinschauen.

Ansonsten, gibt es durch aus sehr schmackhaftes, das allerdings u.U. auch Gesundheistschädlich sein kann.
Ich z.B. esse sehr gern Sushi und so ein Zeugs. Und da kann es auch mal passieren, dass es nicht ganz so bekömmlich ist.

----------


## Dieter

Gestern auf dem Talat Nad wurde Pla Ra auch angeboten und ich aerger mich, dass ich es nicht fotografiert habe, aber den Anblick wollte ich niemand hier zumuten.

Zwei schmutzige aufgesaegte Kanister in denen eine braune Bruehe schwappte, die optisch und olfaktorisch Duennschiss uebelster Art taeuschend aehnelte.

----------

